# Evening photo shoot



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Good times, thanks John!

Rio Canario









M. viridis froglet









M. aurantiaca froglets


















D. auratus 'Capira'


















Solarte juvies



























Melanophryniscus stelzneri




























Male A. bassleri defending clutch


















And my favorite pic of the night....

D. auratus 'Panama 04' frogpole ready to climb oow


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

very nice photos! Nice job with the frogs keep up the good work


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the opportunity to photograph them, Ray. I'm in love with that little Solarte male - he is so red it hurts.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

All very nice! You almost have me sold on some Mantella...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

So clear and vibrant. Great pics.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

The more I see those toads the more I want them


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah, they are pretty cool, bold and out quite a bit.


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Awesome pics, those solarte are beauties.. that frogpole pic sweet.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great shots John!!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah, dismiss the frog owner and wrangler....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

stemcellular said:


> yeah, dismiss the frog owner and wrangler....


hahahha, ok ok, you have some nice frogs!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

well, thanks Julio! And no, I don't have any full tank shots....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well you shoudl get some!!


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

I always forget to get tank shots - Ray never reminds me either .

Thank you Ray for your wrangling. Spare a thought for the photographer though - my pet hate is when people ask me "Great photos, what camera/lens do you use?". So while you think I'm getting the credit, it's actually the camera. We just happened to be there .


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome pics! Your favorite shot is my favorite too


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

mmmm bassleri haha
i need some someday.....


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

stunning pics and frogs


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

johnc said:


> my pet hate is when people ask me "Great photos, what camera/lens do you use?". So while you think I'm getting the credit, it's actually the camera. We just happened to be there .


Just say "Thanks, your mouth gives good compliments"


Great pictures, amazing frogs. Love the bassleri the most.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Niiiicce frogs! 
HOT Melanophryniscus stelzneri, I was unaware that they were available in the trade... I have a hard time finding out whats in the trade and whats rare.

the Bassleri is lookin good in that shot! Nice!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Those are probably the best M. stelzneri photos I've seen on the internet.

John you should come by after Andy's meeting and work some of that magic on the parents that produced those solarte! I promise I'll give you at least a little credit rather than just the camera and lens..


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Mike. I'm at the mercy of Shawn though, since he's the "bus driver".


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Great frogs, great pictures and..........."frogpole", I love it!

Deb


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Awesome pics and beautiful frogs!


----------



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

I love the last one! Great pics....


----------

